

New YouTube player live (only on certain videos) - rradu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFDOI24RRAE
Not sure if it's just me. Here's a screenshot: http://i41.tinypic.com/142wnkl.png
======
mikexstudios
They have a nifty feature which tracks your bandwidth:
<http://www.youtube.com/my_speed>

------
rradu
Not sure if it's just me. Here's a screenshot:
<http://i41.tinypic.com/142wnkl.png>

~~~
byoung2
I see the new player too...nice, modern look

------
ique
Its been live for me on all no-ad videos for about a month+

~~~
rradu
I would have expected some more press about it. I only found this article from
yesterday: <http://geeksmack.net/internet/1316-youtube-goes-minimalistic>

